# Meerforellenfänge 2020



## dirk.steffen (2. Januar 2020)

Euch allen erstmal noch ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 
Da ich heute frei hatte, habe ich mal das schöne aber kalte Wetter genutzt und bin an die Küste gefahren. Natürlich vorher erstmal zum Amt und die Fischereimarke geholt, Angelkarte gibt es ja zum Glück schon online 
Am ersten Spot eine dunkle Rinne mit der Fliege abgefischt. Wind leicht auflandig, Wasser etwas trübe. Leider keinen Anfasser  Also zum nächsten Spot. 3 Kollegen standen schon im Wasser. Hier wollte ich es dann mit Blech versuchen. Bedingungen waren ähnlich. Zunächst mal nix. Dann nach ca. einer halben Stunde ein kleiner "Anstupser". nächster Wurf ein Schwall hinter meinem Blinker (blau/weiß), nächster Wurf wieder ein Anfasser. Beim nächsten Wurf blieb dann eine Mefo hängen. Mit ca. 35 cm wurde sie gleich im Wasser ohne Kescher released  Danach an dem Spot nix mehr. Also noch mal Stellungswechsel für die letzte Stunde. Nochmals mit Fliege einen Uferstreifen abgefischt. Hier war es etwas klarer. Kontakte gab es leider keine mehr.
Aber einen schönen Tag mit dem schönsten Hobby verbracht  Und der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2020)

Dir auch noch ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr und Petri zur Mefo.


----------



## Double2004 (5. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

habe am Freitag und Samstag auf Fehmarn mein Angeljahr eröffnet. Am Freitag drei Fische um die 40cm bei kräftiger Welle von der Seite. Am Samstag nach 2 Stunden Kampf gegen Wind, Wetter und Welle durchnässt und ohne Fisch abgebrochen.

Immerhin: Der Anfang ist gemacht.

Double2004


----------



## pikehunter0567 (14. Januar 2020)

Moin moin in die Runde hier. Ich habe eine Frage, bin eher unerfahren in Sachen Mefo angeln, habe es zwar schon einige Male versucht aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Da ich dienstlich relativ wenig Zeit habe und zur Küste einen minimalen Anfahrtsweg von ca 50 Km kann ich mich nicht unbedingt an die Empfehlungen bzgl. Wind Wassertemperatur etc halten sondern muss losfahren wenn es zeitlich passt. 
Jetzt zu meinem Anliegen, würde gerne in den nächsten Tagen angeln gehen bin aber über die Aussicht auf Erfolg ( Kontakt, Drill, nicht unbedingt Entnahme des Fangs) unsicher da aktuell keine Fangmeldungen bzw Meldungen überhaupt auch ohne Fang gepostet werden. Bin ich zu früh? 
Würde mich über Antworten freuen 
LG Ingo


----------



## rippi (15. Januar 2020)

pikehunter0567 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu früh?


Nein.


----------



## Laichhaken (19. Januar 2020)

Dann schreib ich auch gern mal das ich heute mit meinem Sohn los war. Erst für drei Minuten höhe Gremersdorf um die fast meter hohen Wellen zu bestaunen und dann für den Rest des Tages bis Sonnenuntergang - bei weniger Wind und fast Spiegelglatter See in der Umgebung von Grömitz.
Leider nicht mal ein Anfasser.... Aber ein herrlicher Sonniger Tag bei frischer Luft... und ausserdem endlich mal wieder nach sehr langer Pase wieder los.

Gibt es Fangebichte von diesem WE?

Allen weiterhin viel Petri!


----------



## Waveman (20. Januar 2020)

Konnte gestern am Vormittag auf Fehmarn, zwei Silberbarren verhaften, die Eine schwimmt wieder, die Größere durfte mit... 

Schöne Woche


----------



## Laichhaken (20. Januar 2020)

@Waveman, darf ich fragen auf welcher Seite von Fehmarn du den Erfolg verzeichnen durftest? Ort brauchst Du ja nicht erwähnen... ;-)


----------



## Waveman (20. Januar 2020)

War an der Ostküste unterwegs.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Laichhaken (20. Januar 2020)

Ahh, danke Dir Stefan für die Antwort!

Dann nochmals Petri!


----------



## kneew (20. Januar 2020)

War gestern Vormittag - Mittag bei uns an der Steilküste (Nienhagen/Technopark) unterwegs mit noch nem Kollegen bei guter W-Welle und nach einpaar würfen zuckte es mit einem kräftigen schlag in der Rutenspitze die wellen umeinenherum drillte ich den Fisch zum Ufer hin es gab ordentliche Kopfschläge und der Köder war ein Seker in der Farbe (gelb-orange) als ich den Fisch richtung Ufer zog kam auch schon die nächste welle und was soll ich sagen die Mefo ich konnte sie gut sehen/erkennen, durch den aufprall der welle war der Fisch dann auch schon ab.. Wie habe ich mich hinterher gefühlt? Aufgeregt!  Die Mefo war gut im Futter und um die Mitte 50 nun ja, so ist eben Angeln mein Kollege nachdem ich dauernt gerufen habe hat mich nicht gehört wie auch, wenn man die Mütze bis über beide Ohren gezogen hat..  Hatten dann noch etwas gefischt aber dieser einzige Fisch blieb auch der einzige.. Es kam uns dann noch ein weiterer Angler entgegen mit Freundin die dann den Fischbeutel tragen durfte, während er geangelt hat und der Inhalt dieses Beutels brauch ich jetzt hier ja nicht zu erwähnen..  Grüße gehen an den Angler und Freundin mit Silber Beute in der Hand.. Petri
P.S. Gefangen hatte dieser Angler auf Kupfer-Rot/Orange Lawson Kriller

Der Fisch ist da.. Nur der Wind steht jeden Tag anders.. Tight lines


----------



## dirk.steffen (30. Januar 2020)

Heute nach der Arbeit wieder Zeit gefunden und ab ans Wasser. War zwar ordentlich Wind und Welle und Wasser war recht trübe - also "Tino.-Wetter" . Trotzdem wollte ich es mit der Fliege probiere, der Wind kam zumindest aus der richtigen Richtung  Also einen rosafarbenen Shrimp angetüdelt und los ging es. Nach 10 Minuten war mein linker Arm von den anrollenden Wellen komplett naß  Aber egal, war ja warm. Nach fast 2 Stunden dann endlich der ersehnte Biß  Nach spannendem Drill lag die gute dann im Kescher. Hatte lange keine so fette Forelle von 50 cm gesehen. Was für ein Tag. Denn es war meine erste maßige Mefo auf Fliege an der Fliegenrute nach unzähligen Versuchen  Davor nur Untermaßige und Aussteiger.
Ich bin happy


----------



## Windfinder (31. Januar 2020)

Petri, 
hast du an der offenen Küste gefischt?


----------



## Skott (31. Januar 2020)

PETRI, ein wunderschöner Fisch!!


----------



## Tomasz (31. Januar 2020)

Petri den Fängern und Danke für das Foto.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## dirk.steffen (31. Januar 2020)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Petri,
> hast du an der offenen Küste gefischt?


Ja, war an der offenen Küste ;-)


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Januar 2020)

Petri Dirk. Ich warte noch auf n U50


----------



## Double2004 (1. Februar 2020)

Dann leiste ich auch mal einen Beitrag: Fehmarn-Silberbarren, PB mit 74cm und 4980g.


----------



## Windfinder (1. Februar 2020)

Petri zum Traumfisch! Ich will auch mal wieder
!


----------



## Skott (1. Februar 2020)

Petri zu der Kirsche, Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. Februar 2020)

Petri 
Das mal ein richtig schöner Fisch.
Meine allererste Mefo 1997 hatte auch so ein Kaliber. Einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Double2004 (2. Februar 2020)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Dann leiste ich auch mal einen Beitrag: Fehmarn-Silberbarren, PB mit 74cm und 4980g.



Moin!
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht: Ich hatte heute am selben Strand schon wieder eine Ü70 dran! Hat ca. 50m draußen gebissen, sich um die 10 Sekunden an der Oberfläche gezeigt und dann releast. Geschätzt ähnliches Format wie die Mefo gestern. 

Und außerdem habe ich heute Morgen noch eine von 60cm und 1800g gefangen. Läuft also. Einen Tag habe ich morgen noch hier...

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Februar 2020)

Dann gib alles und mehr Bilder!


----------



## Windfinder (2. Februar 2020)

Hol sie raus! Wir sehen uns auf Fünen! Oder?


----------



## Laichhaken (2. Februar 2020)

Petri! Toller Fisch! Da fangen die Finger gleich wieder an zu kribbeln...
Ich kann frühestens in zwei Wochen wieder los...


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Februar 2020)

Letztes Wochenende auf dem Darss.


----------



## Windfinder (7. Februar 2020)

Petri Silvio, vom Strand oder vom Boot


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Februar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Petri Dirk. Ich warte noch auf n U50
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337662



Da fange ich auch immer nur diese Grössen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Februar 2020)




----------



## kleinerkarpfen (8. Februar 2020)

Moin.. Um mal wieder zum Hauptthema zu kommen. Wie so oft wurde heute durch reichlich Angler im Bereich Rostock vom Strand aus im trüben gefischt. Auch ich habe leider keine Flosse erspähen können. Ob die Boots / belly Fahrer was hätten kann ich nicht sagen. Naja.. Vielleicht war es in anderen Bereichen erfolgreicher
Gruß kleinerkarpfen

Ps: tut doch allen einen Gefallen und last die "unnötig" Diskussion ob oder ob nicht, ja, nein vielleicht bla.. Wenn sie gesetzlich entnommen werden darf und die fangmethode legal ist es jedem seine sache. Nicht böse gemeint, aber dadurch gehen immer nur die Themen kaputt und die Leute schreiben dann nix mehr.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Februar 2020)

Bitte findet wieder zurück zum Thema und lasst das Fangbildflaming und/oder Diskussionen darüber.


----------



## hansenfight (13. Februar 2020)

Alle haben Angst , keiner schreibt mehr


----------



## Laichhaken (13. Februar 2020)

Wer ist bei diesem Wetter denn ernsthaft los...?


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Februar 2020)

Ich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2020)

LIEBER CHRISTIAN JA JETZT HAST DU ES GESCHAFFT DAS ICH WIEDER MAL WEDER BILDER NOCH KOMMENTARE HIER EINSTELLEN WERDE MAL SEHEN OB SICH IN 4 JAHREN HIER WIEDER ETWAS GEÄNDERT HAT!!!!!


----------



## hansenfight (13. Februar 2020)

die schmecken doch am besten …..


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2020)

esox02 schrieb:


> LIEBER CHRISTIAN JA JETZT HAST DU ES GESCHAFFT DAS ICH WIEDER MAL WEDER BILDER NOCH KOMMENTARE HIER EINSTELLEN WERDE MAL SEHEN OB SICH IN 4 JAHREN HIER WIEDER ETWAS GEÄNDERT HAT!!!!!


ging doch fix. nur 2,5 tage


----------



## Laichhaken (14. Februar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich.



Einer machts ja immer, 
Und mit Erfolg?


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Februar 2020)

Jeep.


----------



## Laichhaken (14. Februar 2020)

Gerade woanders entdeckt  Petri!


----------



## henry73 (15. Februar 2020)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und über Mittag eine flache, windgeschützte Bucht abgesucht. Nach 1 ½  Stunden gab es wenige Meter vor mir einen Schwall direkt hinter dem Köder und unmittelbar danach den Biß. Eine maßige Mefo hat mich entschneidert, mein erster Fisch in der Saison. Nach etlichen Wochen wo ich entweder keine Zeit hatte oder wie nur zuletzt Sturm/Regen herrschte > war endlich wieder mal Leben in der Rute! Hab mich riesig gefreut; fix das Fischlein im Wasser released auf das es noch größer werde… mal schauen wie es weitergeht.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## aesche100 (15. Februar 2020)

Moin an alle frustrierten Angler.
Es gibt noch schöne Fische.
Beste Grüße und geht los)


----------



## Tomasz (15. Februar 2020)

Schöner Fisch. Petri den Fängern!

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2020)

Nettes Fischlein. Petri.


----------



## pagode (20. Februar 2020)

Petri.
schöner Blankfisch.


----------



## henry73 (29. Februar 2020)

War heute ab mittags für 3h an der Küste unterwegs; es herrschten gute Bedingungen > etwas Welle, leicht trübes Wasser. Eine 55er blieb hängen als die Sonne rauskam. 2 weitere Bisse von größeren Fischen konnten nicht verwandelt werden. Alle Kontakte erfolgten nur wenige Meter vom Ufer entfernt; mit Waten hätte man die Fische vergrault. Sandaal-Dekor war heute angesagt; auf andere Farben gabs keine Reaktion.

Gruß & Petri Heil!


----------



## kneew (1. März 2020)

@henry73  Petri zum Fisch


----------



## Skott (1. März 2020)

Petri Henry, feiner Fisch!


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. März 2020)

Moin Henry schöner Fisch Petri.


----------



## dirk.steffen (8. März 2020)

So, von der gestrigen Tour gibt es auch mal wieder etwas zu berichten , die letzten Male nur vereinzelte Bisse.
Gefischt habe ich in einer flachen Bucht mit Blinker im knietiefen Wasser. Angekommen am Spot kam mir ein anderer Angler entgegen, der 2 schöne Fische im Kescher hatte, sein Kumpel hatte wohl auch eine  Na, läßt ja hoffen, obwohl ich die Bedingungen mit fast Ententeich und klarem Wasser nicht optimal fand. Also bis zum "Hot-Spot" gelaufen und die ersten Würfe von Land. Danach dann ins knietiefe Wasser und ein Wurf nach dem anderen gemacht. Tat sich erstmal nix.  Nach knapp 1 Std. der erste Silberschatten hinter meinem Blinker (grün/silber). Danach wieder Pause. Irgendwann gab es dann doch den ersten Einschlag. Nach Augenmaß war der Fisch aber zu klein und wurde schonend released. Innerhalb einer halben Stunde gab es dann 1 Anfasser, 1 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger und insgesamt 3 Untermaßige. Dann war der Spuk vorbei. Danach etwas weiter gegangen und bis zur Dämmerung gefischt. Gab noch einen Nachläufer. Also Fisch war reichlich da, nur die Größe war nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Trotzdem ein schöner sonniger  Nachmittag ohne Coronagefahr


----------



## kneew (9. März 2020)




----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. März 2020)

Moin in die Runde,
so langsam kommen die Meerforellen in Gang bei in Schleswig Holstein. Insgesamt hatte ich drei Stück 60, 48 und eine 40 er die releast wurde. Es gab noch so einige Anfasser und Nachläufer und als Zugabe einen Aussteiger der aller ersten Klasse , gleich zu Anfang. 
Allen Petri und einen schönen Abend.
Kleiner Zusatz, alle bissen auf einem Dega Jumper 25gr Hering, den brauchte Mann auch heute bei dem Wind


----------



## Silvio.i (12. März 2020)

Meine Frau wollte Blumen zum Frauentag haben.
Hat sie auch bekommen. Sogar mit Mefo.
Auch wieder nicht richtig.


----------



## janko (12. März 2020)

Petri !


----------



## henry73 (14. März 2020)

Heute Nachmittag ein Zeitfenster genutzt um wieder den Silbernen nachzustellen. Der erste Biß kam gleich nach 10 Minuten, eine 51er war dran.
In der nächsten halben Stunde noch 2 bessere Fische verloren.  Es waren viele Sandaale unterwegs. Später noch einige vorsichtige Anfasser und kurze Bisse gehabt, konnte aber die Fische nicht dingfest machen.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Easy East (16. März 2020)

Am Samstag war ich ab 5:30 an der Küste. Um 7:00 Uhr eine untermaßige 37er, dann noch zwei Kontakte, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Es war so kalt, dass das Wasser bis nach Sonnenaufgang in den Rutenringen gefroren ist, was einem Verlust von Spiro & Fliege zur Folge hatte. (Gibt es eigentlich Ruten mit Ringheizung? Wäre sicherlich eine Marktlücke...)
Nach Standortwechsel und geschrottetem Kescher  dann gegen Mittag eine um die 50cm. Leider ist diese kurz vorm landen abgekommen, mit Kescher wäre das sicher nicht passiert...Hier auch noch 1-2 Kontakte. Ein toller Tag mit ewtas zu wenig Wind und meiner ersten(!) Meerforelle überhaupt. Bin auf den Geschmack gekommen und sicher bald wieder mit Wathose unterwegs.


----------



## Locke (17. März 2020)

Gestern in Dahme vom Taucherparkplatz Richtung Leuchtturm gewandert.
Nix, viel Kraut unterwegs, sehr wellig und sonnig.
Abgeschneidert, trotzdem happy am Wasser gewesen zu sein


----------



## henry73 (21. März 2020)

Heute sehr zeitig los gewesen. Nachdem es an der offenen Küste entweder zu doll durch den Ostwind war und es am  2. Strandabschnitt (der war fischbar) keinerlei Kontakt gab wurde noch Plan C umgesetzt.

Ab in eine ruhige, flache Ecke. Dort gab es 2  maßige Mefos, einige vorsichtige Bisse und Nachläufer. Kurz vor Schluss noch eine richtig dicke blanke ü70er verloren... sehr schade. Aber wenigstens nicht geschneidert bei den teils etwas widrigen Bedingungen. 

Gruß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Trollegrund (21. März 2020)

Petri Heil Henry, ich hab die Saison gestern mit einer Traum Forelle deutlich über 80cm für mich innerlich abgeschlossen. Die letzten Touren gab es einige richtig gute Fische. Mit dem letzten Fisch ist dann ein Traum wahr geworden. Wenn man uns noch ans Wasser lässt werd ich wohl auf Steinbutt umsatteln oder auch mal wieder am Strand Strecke machen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder am Wasser! Petri Heil


----------



## henry73 (22. März 2020)

Petri zu deinem Traumfisch! Eine ü80 Mefo ist in der Tat ne echte Hausnummer... da haste sozusagen die Schallmauer mit einem Knaller durchbrochen!
Noch habe ich mich gedanklich nicht von der Frühjahrs-Saison verabschiedet... sofern man demnächst noch ins Wasser steigen darf. Den Kontakt an (nun) herrlich  einsamen Stränden mit frischer salziger Luft, Wind, Wasser, meiner Rute und ner Mefo stufe ich eher als unbedenklich ein...

Wo du grad Steinbutt erwähnst... so einen hab ich auch noch nie gefangen. Steht definitiv auf meinem Wunschzettel.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder am Strand! Bleib gesund!

Gruß Henry


----------



## basti09 (23. März 2020)

Ich habe gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und einen Ausflug an die Küste gemacht. 
2 Fische sind leider ausgestiegen, 2 konnten zum Landgang überredet werden.
Krönung war diese traumhafte Mefo.


----------



## Silvio.i (23. März 2020)

Geiler Fisch Basti!!!!!!


----------



## Silvio.i (23. März 2020)

Dieses fette Teil gab es letzte Woche beim Lachstrolling als Beifang.
Nicht so groß, wie die von Trolle, aber meine neue PB (mit Abstand)


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2020)

@basti09 @Silvio.i
euch beiden ein dickes Petri


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. März 2020)

Bei mir gab es heute auch eine schöne fette kugelrunde 60 er


----------



## Windfinder (23. März 2020)

Petri zu den Traumfischen!


----------



## dirk.steffen (23. März 2020)

@Meerforelle 1959: Schöner Fisch 
Ist natürlich ein Steelhead


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. März 2020)

Ja genau


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. April 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Mit einem lachenden und zwei weinenden Augen schaue ich auf eure Berichte. Lachend ob der Freude, dass ihr so tolle Erlebnisse und auch Fangerfolge habt. Untermauert mit so genialen Bildern ein echter "Augenschmaus".
Warum mit zwei weinenden Auge..?
Wer mich kennt weis, dass ich seit gut 25 Jahren an der meist mecklenburgischen Küste den Meerforellen und Dorschen meine "Besuche" abstatte. Tolle Fänge und Erlebnisse an der dortigen Natur werden mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben.
Seit Ende letzten Jahres Werden diese "Besuche" wohl für immer meiner Vergangenheit angehöhren.
Der Eine oder Andere weis auch warum. Nur soviel.. die Gesundheit ist, nach dem Leben, das wichtigste was wir besitzen.

TL,  Rolf
P.S.  Ich wünsche euch allen noch ganz viele tolle Erlebnisse in jedweder Hinsicht.


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. April 2020)

@rolf:
Schade, daß die Gesundheit einem so einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Aber sage nie nie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. April 2020)

Heute war angeln ja noch erlaubt  Hab den freien Tag dann mal genutzt und zur Familienversorgung beigetragen  
Ersten Spot angefahren. Total dicke Brühe, fischen nicht möglich.  Dann eben zu meinem Lieblingsstrand Zunächst mal eine Runde mit der Fliege gewedelt, keinen Kontakt. Da der Wind recht böig war, dann doch auf Blinker umgestiegen (blau/grün/silber) und erstmal Strecke gemacht.
Gegen 14 Uhr dann der ersehnte Einschlag.  Fühlte sich auch ganz gut an Nach schönem Drill konnte ich die 54 cm lange Forelle dann sicher landen. Nachdem sie versorgt war wieder ins Wasser. Zwischenzeitlich hatte sich auch hier das Wasser mächtig eingetrübt Also wieder Richtung klares Wasser gefischt. Gab dann einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, vlt. so 50 cm. Im ganz klaren Wasser war wieder Ruhe. Nach einer Pause wieder Richtung Trübung. Und zack, der nächste Biß. Ab 2 Kurbelumdrehungen und kurzer Spinnstop und wieder dran  Es lagen dann 50 cm Silber im Kescher. Fisch versorgt und weiter gehts. Erster Wurf und wieder Biß. Nach kurzem Drill leider ausgestiegen. Danach war der Spuk vorbei. 
Aber wieder ein schöner und dieses Mal auch erfolgreicher freier Tag am Wasser.


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2020)

Petri Heil Dirk 
Wie sagt man so schön..  Es läuft..
Man soll nie NIE sagen. Das stimmt Dirk, wobei ich schon ein seeeehr großer Optimist sein müsste, um daran noch zu glaube.


----------



## Skott (3. April 2020)

Ein dickes PETRI, Dirk!  

und für Dich @mefohunter84 , alles Gute für Deine Gesundheit, gib nicht auf, ich drücke Dir die Daumen...
(Hatte selber mal ganz derbe gesundheitliche Probleme, es dauert, aber irgendwann geht es wieder...)


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Ein dickes PETRI, Dirk!
> 
> und für Dich @mefohunter84 , alles Gute für Deine Gesundheit, gib nicht auf, ich drücke Dir die Daumen...
> (Hatte selber mal ganz derbe gesundheitliche Probleme, es dauert, aber irgendwann geht es wieder...)


Aufgeben tue ich nicht!!!
Nur "der Jüngste" bin ich auch nicht mehr. Früher bin ich über die Steine gesprungen, heute gehe ich lieber drum herum. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt. Aber.. DANKE für deine Wünsche!


----------



## Windfinder (4. April 2020)

Es ist schwierig in solch einer Situation die richtigen Worte zu finden. 
Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Kraft und alles Gute. Und ja, es gibt wichtigere Dinge auf dieser Welt, als das angeln.
 Als oftmals stiller Leser habe ich viele deine berichte verfolgt und auch daraus gelernt. Vieleicht führte der eine oder der andere Satz von dir dazu, dass ich eine Meerforelle fangen konnte. 
Danke dafür! 
Halt dir Ohren steif!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. April 2020)

Bei  mir stieg Gestern auch eine schöne 52er ein. Eine stieg im Drill aus und einige Anfasser gab es obendrauf.  Die Temperaturen lassen die Fische jetzt aktiver werden. Die Bedingungen waren super. Wind,Welle und Wetter passte.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. April 2020)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig in solch einer Situation die richtigen Worte zu finden.
> Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Kraft und alles Gute. Und ja, es gibt wichtigere Dinge auf dieser Welt, als das angeln.
> Als oftmals stiller Leser habe ich viele deine berichte verfolgt und auch daraus gelernt. Vieleicht führte der eine oder der andere Satz von dir dazu, dass ich eine Meerforelle fangen konnte.
> Danke dafür!
> Halt dir Ohren steif!


Vielen Dank unbekannter weise für Deine Worte!   
Und dir wünsche ich noch schöne, spannende und erfolgreiche Tage. Vor allem am Wasser. 
Austausch von Infos auch gerne per PN.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. April 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Bei  mir stieg Gestern auch eine schöne 52er ein. Eine stieg im Drill aus und einige Anfasser gab es obendrauf.  Die Temperaturen lassen die Fische jetzt aktiver werden. Die Bedingungen waren super. Wind,Welle und Wetter passte.


Petri Heil zu der schönen Meerforelle.


----------



## mathei (5. April 2020)

alles gute rolf. bin mir sicher der mefogott will dich an der küste wieder sehen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. April 2020)

Moin,
gestern bei fast optimalen Bedingungen gab es eine schöne 48er die mit nach Hause durfte. Ansonsten waren die Fische sehr inaktiv, keine Nachläufer, keine Anfasser.


----------



## Trollegrund (8. April 2020)

@ Rolf.... auch hier und auf diesem Wege möchte ich dir nochmal alles gute wünschen mein Freund. Wir beide haben schon einige tolle Momente am und auf dem Wasser erlebt und u.a. schöne silberne Fische gefangen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder! Auch wenn meine ersten Forellen schon über 25 Jahre zurück liegen hab ich noch immer was von dir gelernt und gern mit dir in Erinnerungen geschwelgt über tolle Drills und Geschichten die das Leben schrieb. Wir sehen uns am Wasser mein Freund


----------



## Hameck (10. April 2020)

Hallo Rolf,tut mir leid für dich , aber die Flinte nicht zu früh ins Korn werfen , sag niemals nie es  kommt oft anders als man denkt , ich drücke dir alle Daumen und hoffe das man sich am Wasser sieht Helmuth aus Erfurt


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (16. April 2020)

Heute bei schönem Wetter und Ententeich begonnen. Nachdem der Wind drehte und etwas Welle aufkam, konnte ich eine 40er landen. Schwimmt aber wieder.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. April 2020)

Moin aus Schleswig Holstein,
gestern waren die Bedingungen bei uns sehr gut. Ich hatte etliche Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, aber die Forellen wollten einfach nicht den Blinker packen. Aber eine konnte nicht wieder stehen. Zur Info für alle, bei uns sind gestern die ersten Hornfische vom Boot aus gefangen worden.


----------



## pagode (19. April 2020)

Petri den erfolgreichen Fängern, und die wo loskommen


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2020)

Moin Stefan,
Die Hoffnung gebe ich nie auf. Der Glaube daran schwindet allerdings mehr und mehr ob meiner gegenwärtigen Verfassung. Dennoch danke ich dir für die freundschaftlichen Worte. und ich gebe das Gesagte sehr gerne zurück!


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2020)

Hameck schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,tut mir leid für dich , aber die Flinte nicht zu früh ins Korn werfen , sag niemals nie es  kommt oft anders als man denkt , ich drücke dir alle Daumen und hoffe das man sich am Wasser sieht Helmuth aus Erfurt


Moin Helmuth, 
Das ist aber eine sehr angenehme Überraschung wieder von dir zu hören. 
Wann haben wir uns das letzte mal gesehen???  Das dürften wohl gut 10 Jahre her sein. Und ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, wie du noch im dunkeln los bist und als ich 1,5 Stunden später Richtung Wasser fuhr, du mit stolz deine Mefos von ü 60 cm zeigtest. 
Anschließend waren Jörg und ich ja noch mit dem Schlauchboot zum Schleppen und erlebten einen grandiosen Tag mit etlichen Meerforellen und einer 70 cm Mefo die longline auf einen kleinen Wobbler biß  und einen fulminanten Drill an meiner Speedmaster bot!
Danke für deine lieben Worte und bei Bedarf gebe ich dir gerne meine Handynummer zum Quatschen.. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute vor allem viel Gesundheit und noch tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser. 
Liebe Grüße, Rolf


----------



## Silvio.i (4. Mai 2020)

Für mich ging es als Abschlusstour gestern nochmal an die Ostsee. Neben ein paar Hornies ging auch noch eine 47er Forelle an Band.
Damit geht für mich eine tolle Salmonidensaison mit 9 Mehrforellen zu Ende.


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Mai 2020)

Auch für mich geht eine denkwürdige Saison zu Ende. viele tolle Stunden am und im Wasser verbracht und auch den einen oder anderen guten Fisch bis 75 cm  auf den Strand gelegt..
anbei ein paar Bilder ..

tight lines an alle Mefo Jäger


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Mai 2020)

Also ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen, als kleine Motivation hier einmal die Fische die im März ans Band gegangen sind.Ich bin aber auch mind. fünf mal die Woche losgewesen und bei jedem Wetter. Wind, Regen, Sonne, Boen bis 75Km/h , aber die Fische hatten Beislust. Der Heringsfresser fehlte allerdings in diesem Jahr, bis jetzt. Wer weiß was noch kommt. Bei uns werden immer noch Meerforellen gefangen, aber so langsam verlagert sich die Fang und Beiszeit auf die frühen Morgen und späten Abendstunden.


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. Mai 2020)

Richtig tolle Fische habt ihr gefangen, da wird mal als Süddeutscher ganz neidisch.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2020)

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Auch für mich geht eine denkwürdige Saison zu Ende. viele tolle Stunden am und im Wasser verbracht und auch den einen oder anderen guten Fisch bis 75 cm  auf den Strand gelegt..
> anbei ein paar Bilder ..
> 
> tight lines an alle Mefo Jäger


Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen, als kleine Motivation hier einmal die Fische die im März ans Band gegangen sind.Ich bin aber auch mind. fünf mal die Woche losgewesen und bei jedem Wetter. Wind, Regen, Sonne, Boen bis 75Km/h , aber die Fische hatten Beislust. Der Heringsfresser fehlte allerdings in diesem Jahr, bis jetzt. Wer weiß was noch kommt. Bei uns werden immer noch Meerforellen gefangen, aber so langsam verlagert sich die Fang und Beiszeit auf die frühen Morgen und späten Abendstunden.


Dir auch ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Matthias-HH (15. November 2020)

Hallo,
ich war gestern zum Sonnenaufgang an der Küste und konnte schon beim zweiten! Wurf diese schöne Mefo von 56 cm Länge fangen . Später kam noch eine Kleine raus (die schwimmt wieder ).
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## janko (15. November 2020)

Petri Matthias !


----------



## pagode (19. November 2020)

Petri , schöner Fisch für die Küche


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Dezember 2020)

Noch 6 Tage, dann geht es auch in MV wieder los.


----------



## Windfinder (9. Dezember 2020)




----------



## janko (9. Dezember 2020)

leider nur für MV er


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Dezember 2020)

Na Jungs , dann haltet durch. Ist ja bald wieder für Euch soweit, da sind wir Schleswig Holsteiner ein bisschen besser dran, PETRI für EUCH


----------



## Windfinder (10. Dezember 2020)

Aber eure Fangmeldungen sind recht dürftig!


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2020)

Meine Fangbilder sehen immer irgendwie gleich aus. Sind aber immer andere Fische.
Die gibts gleich zum Mittag, mit Rosmarinkartoffeln.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2020)

Sorry, falsches Forum...


----------



## dirk.steffen (10. Dezember 2020)

Tackle steht schon zur Vorbereitung im Zimmer. Mittwoch noch mal extra frei genommen  
Und ich finde die Schonzeit wie in MV besser, als diese "Wischi-Waschie"-Lösung. Da gibt es doch immer wieder Diskussionen ;-)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin auch grundsätzlich nicht für Wischi Waschie, aber wenn Mann sich als Angler vernünftig verhält und benimmt , dann kann man das ganze Jahr durchangeln.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Dezember 2020)

Also hier wurde die Nidda bereits gesenkt für die MeFo-Wanderung.

wenn ich da aber aktiv drauf angel bin ich dran


----------



## Silvio.i (16. Dezember 2020)

Mit einem Tag Verspätung in die Mefo-Saison gestartet. Bei klasklarem Wasser gab es 2 Anfasser. Eine 40er blieb kleben. Schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin dann Gestern auch bei Frühlingshaften Temperaturen gestartet. Die Wetterbedingungen waren eigentlich nicht perfekt, glasklares Wasser und ablandiger Wind. Aber meistens kommt es anders als Mann denkt. Der Fisch war da und zwar weit draußen. Insgesamt hatte ich vier fast perfekte Bisse, von denen drei wieder ausstiegen und das waren gefühlt und gesehen richtig gute Fische. Zwei haben alle Register gezogen, mit Sprüngen aus dem Wasser incl. aber der Blinker schlitzte aus. Alle Fische bissen nach Spinnstopp, aber eine schöne kugelrunde , Blanke 53 er konnte ich überlisten bzw überzeugen.


----------



## Windfinder (17. Dezember 2020)

Petri!
Mir erging es ähnlich wie Silvio. Mit einem Tag verspätung in die Sasion gestartet. 
Beim waten im Knietiefen Wasser ein Trupp aufgeschreckt. Also ran an den Strand und den Uferbereich angeworfen. Zweiter Wurf und der Stripper wurde attackiert. Nach kurzem Kampf  verabschiedete sich die Süße wieder.
Ca hunderte Würfe später kamen noch zwei Attacken, die allerdings nicht hängen blieben. 
Kurz um bin ich als Schneider wieder nach Hause. Was aber auch nicht so schlimm war. Alleine der gestrige Vormittag am Strand, ließ ein stressiges Coronajahr fast vergessen.
Bleibt gesund!


----------



## dirk.steffen (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte gestern und heute frei, also auch ab an´s Wasser. 
Begonnen gestern mit der Fliege im flachen Wasser. Ich hatte nix, Kumpel eine blanke 52ér. Nach einem Spotwechsel bin ich windbedingt dann auf Blech umgestiegen. Nach etlichen Würfen plötzlich eine Attacke, verfehlt  Einfach weiter gekurbelt, und wieder nicht gehakt :-( Dann den blinker noch an kurzer Leine um mich rumgeführt und da hab ich sie kommen sehen. Kurzer Stop und zack, jetzt war sie dran. Geschätzt war sie so zwischen 40 und 45, durfte also wieder schwimmen.
Heute dann wieder früh los. Erster Spot ca. alle 150 m ein Netz bis an den Strand  Also wieder wechsel. Am Spot vom Vortag gab es heute keinen Fisch. Also noch einen ausprobiert. Mal gerade im knietiefen Wasser gab es beim 3. Wurf einen Nachläufer bis vor die Füße. Mit einem kräftigen Schwall verabschiedete sich die Schönheit aber ohne zu beißen.
2 schöne Tage am Wasser, aber das wird jetzt definitiv wieder häufiger vorkommen


----------



## pagode (18. Dezember 2020)

Petri den glücklichen, und die wo loskommen


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Dezember 2020)

Petri Heil an euch.   Dirk.. du hattest wenigstens einen Saisonstart!!! Wünsche dir noch viele schöne Stunden am Waser und vielleicht klappt es noch bis Weihnachten mit dem Silber der Ostsee.  
TL und LG, Rolf


----------



## henry73 (20. Dezember 2020)

Gestern in die Mefo-Saison gestartet und komplett abgeschneidert, kein Anfasser, Zupfer, Nachläufer > einfach null Kontakt. Endlose Würfe bis es schon ordentlich im Rücken zwickte, aber alles vergebliche Mühe. Beim kurzen Austausch mit anderen Angelkollegen ergab sich ein ähnliches Bild, in Wurfweite wirkte alles irgendwie fischleer trotz halbwegs guter Bedingungen. Nur das Wasser hätte gern etwas trüber sein können…

Heute den nächsten Versuch gestartet, so leicht gebe ich dann auch nicht auf. Wetter- und Windvorhersage überprüft und ein komplett anderen Bereich angesteuert. Kein weiteres Auto auf dem Parkplatz zu sehen, das war schon mal gut. Extremes Niedrigwasser dank des konstant ablandigen Windes vorgefunden. Ich wollte schon umdrehen, hatte mich dann aber doch für ein paar Probewürfe entschieden. Der richtige Entschluß wie ich kurz darauf merkte.

Gleich in den ersten 30 Minuten mehrere kurze Anfasser, Nachläufer bis vor die Füße > eine 50er hat mich dann schließlich entschneidert. Die Fische standen teils nur knietief; eine schoss unmittelbar vor meinen Füßen weg. Fliegenfischer hätten dort heute sicher auch ihren Spaß gehabt.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## pagode (20. Dezember 2020)

Petri zum Silber


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. Dezember 2020)

Petri, schöner Fisch 
Ich hatte heute auf Blech und Fliege nix


----------



## kneew (21. Dezember 2020)

Moin moin an @ll hier die Meerforellen Angler.. 

Schonmal sehr schöner Anfang von einigen hier 'Glückwunsch' und Petri zu euren Fischen.
Die letzte Woche wollte ich auch gerne los aber Wind und Wetter haben mich einfach nicht überzeugt einziger Tag wäre da der Do/Fr gewesen aber egal.
Diese Woche sieht es hier an unserer Küste sehr gut aus sprich (Wind - Wetter - Welle)..  Der Mittwoch wohl eher rau aber bis Mittwoch und nach dem Mittwoch also wer die Möglichkeit / Zeit hat, ab ans Wasser ich weiß ja selbst Dunkelheit am Morgen lieber noch im Bett verweilen  oder die Spielkonsole laufen lassen bezgl den TV (Netflix) juuuhhuuu und ab und an am Tage mal auf die Webcam schauen wie das Wasser so ausschaut. Jungs & Mädels jeder Tag zählt wo das Silber in greifbarer Nähe den veführerischen Blinker / Wobbler die Fliege angreifen möchte nur wer nicht angeln geht, der fängt meist nichts.  Man sieht sich am Wasser oder spätestens hier mit einem sehr schönen Foto..  Wünsche euch @ll hier eine sehr schöne Meerforellen Saison dickes Petri und viel Spaß bei Wind und Wetter an unser sehr schönen Küste oder an anderen Küsten in MV.

Tight line's
#bleibtgesund


----------



## Skott (21. Dezember 2020)

mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Petri Heil an euch.   Dirk.. du hattest wenigstens einen Saisonstart!!! Wünsche dir noch viele schöne Stunden am Waser und vielleicht klappt es noch bis Weihnachten mit dem Silber der Ostsee.
> TL und LG, Rolf


@mefohunter84  hallo Rolf,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, ich hoffe, dass es bei dir wieder aufwärts geht!!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (21. Dezember 2020)

Tja was soll ich sagen, bitte weiter ein wenig Fangerfolge oder auch nicht berichten.
Ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet ,wir dürfen ja leider nicht reisen. 
Mefo fische ich am liebsten auch wenn ich 500km fahren muss. 
Es ist halt schnell eine Sucht, wenn man mal eine Mefo gefangen hat.
Für die Einheimischen Angler ist wohl super entspannt jetzt an der Küste , schon das ganze Jahr.
Deshalb freue ich mich gerne über ein paar Berichte.
Und viel Erfolg...Petri Heil


----------



## LekkerVis (22. Dezember 2020)

Petri zu den Fischen. War gestern zum ersten mal in Dahme vor dem Leuchtturm, da gibt es ein schönes Steinriff. Schöner Spot, aber ich habe völlig abgeschneidert. Nicht mal ein Anfasser. 

@ Henry73: Wenns mal wieder im Rücken zwickt... Ich habe das leider sehr schnell im kaltem Wasser. Was mir das total hilft sind diese Therma Care Rückenbinden aus der Apotheke. Eine kostet rund 5 Euro, aber hält echt den ganzen Angeltag durch!


----------



## pikehunter0567 (23. Dezember 2020)

Moin moin ,hier ein kurzer Bericht aus SH. Ich war heute mal kurzentschlossen an der Küste, knapp 4 Stunden mit Blinker und mit Sbiro +Fliege versucht,leider ohne Erfolg. Bedingungen waren nicht optimal,Wasser glasklar kein Wind.
Ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## dirk.steffen (23. Dezember 2020)

dito, aber nur Fliege und in MV ;-)


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Dezember 2020)

Nachtrag vom 23.12. Ein Biss bei gar nicht so schlechten Bedingungen auf dem Darss. 47cm.


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> @mefohunter84  hallo Rolf,
> schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, ich hoffe, dass es bei dir wieder aufwärts geht!!!


Moin Wolfgang, Leider nicht.


----------



## Skott (12. Januar 2021)

mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Moin Wolfgang, Leider nicht.


Halte durch Rolf, ich drücke dir die Daumen...!


----------

